# Fehler im Forum (Profil)



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Ich kann unter den Foren einstellungen mein Profil nicht ändern. Es kommt immer:



> Fehler: Du musst eingeloggt sein, um deine Daten bearbeiten zu können.




Allerdings nicht hier im Forum sondern auf der buffed.de Startseite im mainframe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es muss also eine Umleitung dorthin geben "http://www.buffed.de/index.php?id=65" ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren solltet ihr aus dem Einstellungsberreich ruhig die sachen raus nehmen die eh keiner braucht, weil es keine einstell oder auswahl möglichkeiten gibt. Wie immer ein Beispiel:

Kaufe ein Zusatzpaket  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

just my 2 cent


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Hallo BigWhoop

Das aktuelle Login-System hat noch den Fehler, das du dich auf der buffed.de-Startseite jeweils nochmals anmelden musst. Dazu einfach oben Links nochmals Username und Passwort eingeben, Dann klappts auch mit dem Profil.

Die Seite auf der du das Profil änderst ist komischerweise nicht im Forum sondern auf der Hauptseite... frag mich nicht warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im zweiten Punkt muss ich dir zustimmen *den Dev's am Rockzipfel zupf*

So Long
Ras


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

ach du hier in dem Part des Forums auch ja ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das wir das gleich sehen ! Ich melde mich doch nicht irgendwo 2 mal an ... lol !


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> ach du hier in dem Part des Forums auch ja ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rascal ist überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BigWhoop schrieb:


> Gut das wir das gleich sehen ! Ich melde mich doch nicht irgendwo 2 mal an ... lol !


Naja stell dir vor du müsstest dich 2mal registrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hats geklappt mit dem Nachba... dem Profil?


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

ich denke nicht nein weil ich mich nicht 2 mal anmelden werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollte hier im Forum was schreiben undn ich im bzw. auf dem portal ... also macht 2x regestrieren schon sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Ah nene.... nicht Anmelden im Sinne von Registrieren, sondern Anmelden im Sinne von Login! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Genau darum habe ich es auch so schön differenziert geschrieben !


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> Genau darum habe ich es auch so schön differenziert geschrieben !


Sorry gewohnheit von mir ^^
Wenn ich bei uns bei der Arbeit am supporten bin, sag ich immer "Anmelden" (bzw "Aamälde" im Schweizerdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) anstelle von "Einloggen", da es meist nur eine Möglichkeit gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, *logge* dich dort oben links nochmals *ein*, und sag dann obs geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Ja das hatte ich von dir schon verstanden ... aber das will ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll ich denn da wenn ich im Forum mein Profil ändern will ?
Ihr solltet das nicht verknüpfen sondern dann eher nochmal eine regesterirung verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder wenn ihr es verknüpfen wollt was nur aus faulheitsgründen sinn macht dann lasst mich bitte mein profil fürs forum auch im forum ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit anderen Worten: Bugfix it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Wo liegt das Problem?

Ist doch egal wie die Seite aussieht, hauptsache sie verrichtet ihren Zweck....


----------



## BigWhoop (28. September 2006)

Ich klicke hier im Forum auf Profiländern und es geht nicht ! 
Das ist das Problem


----------



## Roran (29. September 2006)

BigWhoop schrieb:


> Ich klicke hier im Forum auf Profiländern und es geht nicht !
> Das ist das Problem


Hast du mal deine Cookies überprüft ?
Wenn nein,
dann würd es mich nicht wundern,
wenn die nicht gespeichert werden,
und du deswegen keine Einstellungen machen kannst an deinem Profile.

Ich kann hier im Forum wie auf der HP meine Einstellungen machen,
ohne Probleme.

just my 2 Cent


----------



## Crowley (29. September 2006)

Wir sind mit der aktuellen Lösung auch unzufrieden. Deshalb wollen wir das Login-System auf ein einzelnes Login für Website und Forum umstellen. Das hat bei uns jetzt höchste Priorität und sollte in der nächsten Woche abgeschlossen sein. Dann sollten derartige Unannehmlichkeiten hoffentlich der Vergangenheit angehören


----------



## BigWhoop (29. September 2006)

ahhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Crowley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

